
Show HN: Timely – Automatic Time Tracking - matmik
https://timelyapp.com
======
matmik
Hey Hacker News! Today we're launching our brand new version of Timely. It's a
completely automatic time tracking platform so you'll never to think about
what you worked on again or for how long. From who you email, to what places
you’ve been to, how long you were on facebook or even where you drove your
car.

You can also see a demo video here:
[https://youtu.be/Qb8bRDm1Zs8](https://youtu.be/Qb8bRDm1Zs8)

